# [Erfahrungsbericht] Filco Majestouch (MX Blue/Brown/Black)



## Skeksis (12. November 2011)

1. Vorwort
2. Äußerlichkeiten
2.1 Zippy
2.2 Verpackung MX Brown
2.3 Verpackung MX Blue
2.4 Verpackung MX Black
3. MX Black, Blue, Brown – oder was’n dette?
3.1 MX Blue
3.2 MX Brown
3.3 MX Black
3.4 Bilder Filco Majestouch MX Blue | grüne LEDs
3.5 Bilder Filco Majestouch 2 MX Brown | blaue LEDs
3.6 Bilder Filco Majestouch MX Black | rote LEDs
4. Verpackung / Beigaben
4.1 Bilder Verpackungsart Filco Majestouch
4.2 Bilder Verpackungsart Zowie Celeritas
5. Praxistest
5.1 MX Blue
5.2 MX Brown
5.3 MX Black
6. Fazit 

1. Vorwort

Als ich mich vor ein paar Monaten, auf der Suche nach einer neuen Tastatur, anfing neben Klassikern wie Logitechs G Serie anfing mich mit mechanischen Tastaturen zu beschäftigen, stieß ich schnell auf viele mir damals noch unbekannte Namen und Produkte:

# Steelseries 6Gv2
# Zowie Celeritas
# Leopold
# IBM Model M 
# Mionix 
# Déck Legend
# usw.

Auch wenn mir die Namen der Unternehmen durchaus geläufig waren, ein mir bis dahin vollkommen unbekannter Name schwebte immer über allem anderen. So was man immer hinter vorgehaltener Hand zu hören bekommt. Filco. 

Wenn man sich einmal damit abgefunden hat, dass man nicht mehr zum willenlosen Sklaven von Marketing Gags wird, die einem Tastaturen bewerben, die toll bunt leuchten, 400 USB Ports haben, Kaffee kochen können und wahrscheinlich in der Entwicklung, wie so einiges anderes, so auch die Teflonpfanne, aus der Raumfahrttechnik kommen, dann fängt man ziemlich schnell an zu begreifen, worum es bei einer mechanischen Tastatur im Kern geht. 

Nämlich das sie gut schreiben kann. Mechanische Tastaturen stehen nicht für Geiz ist Geil für Feature Wahn oder unsinnige Gimmicks. Sie sind qualitativ hochwertig verarbeitet und stehen im Regelfall für Purismus in Reinkultur. Das gipfelt sich bei einigen Fabrikaten sogar darin, dass sie unbeschriftet daherkommen. 

Schnell stolpert man bei der Suche nach Informationen über Seiten wie Geekhack oder auch das PcGamesHardware Forum. Man wird auch, typisch technokratisch, mit Fachausdrücken und Abkürzungen nur so erschlagen. Aber lasst euch davon nicht abhalten, denn hinter all den kryptischen Bezeichnungen verbergen sich ganz harmlose Sachverhalte. Man braucht keinen Abschluss in Physik oder Informatik um zu verstehen worum es geht. „Es ist nun mal innere Befriedigung einer (selbsternannten) Elite, einfache Sachverhalte kompliziert darzustellen. Dient wahrscheinlich auch der Befriedigung des eigenen Egos.“ (Noam Chomsky)

Da gibt es Tests mit Diagrammen und Sensortests, Simulationen und weiß der Teufel noch was. 

Da dies dem Purismus entgegen steht, für den Mechanische Tastaturen eigentlich stehen sollen, und ich darüber hinaus weder über das geeignete Gerät noch die Möglichkeiten verfüge unter Idealbedingungen austüfteln zu lassen, wie sich die Tastaturen denn im Luftleeren Raum oder in der Umlaufbahn von Pluto (natürlich als er noch ein Planet war) verhalten, geht es hier um Tippverhalten, Verarbeitung & (kompromisslose) Qualität und vor allem eins, nämlich Haptik. Für die wirklich tiefschürfenden Analysen solltet ihr euch auf geekhack.org mal umsehen, da findet ihr wirklich alles was ihr zum Thema wissen wollt.

Zu allererst möchte ich GetDigital.de, respektive Ihrem Webshop und Ihrer wirklich reizenden Pressefrau dafür danken, dass sie mir die Muster zur Verfügung gestellt haben und das die Abwicklung unfassbar einfach und schnell über die Bühne ging. Bei GetDigital.de kann man neben der Filco  auch Das Keyboard Model S Pro und die Das Keyboard Model S Ultimate beziehen.

Ich werde mich bemühen im Laufe der Monate noch einige weitere Tastaturen zu testen, aber aus dem Anlass heraus, dass die Filco Majestouch wirklich das ist, was man eigentlich als Enthusiast erstmal anstrebt und es darüber hinaus kaum deutsche Reviews dazu gibt, habe ich mich entschlossen mit dieser anzufangen. Da ich bisher auf einer Zowie Celeritas tippe, wird auch diese hier und da im folgen Review als Vergleichsobjekt herhalten müssen.

Die Fotos im Review wurden mit einer Canon D1000 geschossen, die ich meiner Freundin kurzerhand entrissen habe, da diese Hobbyfotografin ist. Falls die Qualität der Fotos also nicht gleich Pulitzer Preis verdächtig ist, habt Nachsicht mit mir.

Und noch was: Dieses Review spricht sich von jeglicher Objektivität frei, da es ja genau darum geht meine Erfahrungen mit der Filco Majestouch (2) wiederzugeben. Ich hoffe ihr habt beim  Lesen euren Spass. 

2. Äußerlichkeiten:


2.1 Zippy:

Irgendwie ließen die Tastaturen meinen Kater kalt, aber der Karton und vor allem die Rechnung schienen einen Blick wert zu sein. Anscheinend wollte er wissen warum er schon wieder kein Royal Canin zu futtern kriegt. Ganz einfach, weil der Alte Kohle für seine Spielzeuge ausgegeben hat, und dann für den Herrn „Zippy“ (so heißt der Kleine) doch keine 3 Sterne Menus mit Ado Goldkante rausgesprungen sind.

Hmm, was ist denn das? Ist das für mich? Klar ist das für mich. Hier ist doch alles für mich und der Alte ist mein persönlicher Angestellter (Dosenöffner):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal genauer gucken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sach ich doch, das ist für mich (und brennt mit der Rechnung durch. Ich konnte ihn nur unter Einsatz meines Lebens 3 Räume weiter stellen.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zurück zum Thema und weg von der legendären Katze, es geht ja um den Inhalt des Kartons und nicht um den Karton als solchen, denn in dem  Punkt scheinen sich Verfasser und Leser des Reviews im Gegensatz zum Stubentiger alle einig zu sein.

Hier also der große Auftritt der Filco Majestouch:

2.2 Verpackung MX Brown:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.3 Verpackung MX Blue:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.4 Verpackung MX Black:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte dazu anmerken, dass die Majestouch 2 (Browns) die einzige mit regulärer Verpackung zu sein scheint und die beiden anderen Verpackungen wohl etwas unfertig wirken weil sie Muster sind. So sind die Tastaturen mit MX Black und MX Blue auch im US Layout dahergekommen.


3. MX Black, Blue, Brown – oder was’n dette?

Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Gamerprodukten, warten Mechanische Tastaturen nicht mit Gummimatten auf, den sogenannten Rubberdomes, sondern mit mechanischen Schaltern für jede einzelne Taste. Diese Tasten bringen neben einer fast unerschöpflichen Unverwüstbarkeit auch unterschiedliches Ansprechverhalten mit. Erkennen kann man diese in dem man eine Taste ablöst (am einfachsten ist die ESC Taste) und auf die Farbe schaut. Kann man auf den Fotos auch gut erkennen. 


3.1  MX Blue

http://geekhack.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=15447&d=1297554154

MX Blues zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass sie einerseits ein deutliches Feedback geben wenn ihr eine Taste auch auslöst, und dabei ein deutliches klicken zu hören ist. Kennt bestimmt der ein oder andere noch aus seiner Jugend / Kindheit von alten Tastaturen. Die dadurch entstehende Lärmkullise kann durchaus als störend empfunden werden.



Typ: Taktil & Clicky
Taktil: Ja
Clicky:Ja
Kraftanstrengung: 50g, im Peak 60g
Weg: 2mm zum Auslösen

_Getdigital.de: Die Blue Switches können ebenfalls mit wenig Kraft ausgelöst werden. Am Anschlagspunkt spürt man aber nicht nur einen Widerstand sondern hört auch ein deutliches Klickgeräusch. Das vermittelt ein ähnliches Tippgefühl wie beim legendären IBM Model M. Die Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur mit Blue Switches erkennt man an den grünen LEDs.
_
3.2  MX Brown




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MX Browns haben auch dieses Gefühl, dass ihr genau merken könnt, wenn ihr eine Taste ausgelöst habt. Die Geräuschkullise der MX Blues entfällt jedoch, da sie kein Klicken abgeben bei Tastendruck. 

Typ: Taktil
Taktil: Ja
Clicky: Nein
Kraftanstrengung: 45g, im Peak 55g
Weg: 2mm zum Auslösen


_Getdigital.de: Die Brown Switches sind leichter zu drücken und haben nur vor dem Anschlagspunkt einen fühlbaren Widerstand. Sie sind daher für besonders schnelles Tippen geeignet. Die Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur mit Brown Switches erkennt man an den blauen LEDs._

3.3  MX  Black

http://i.imgur.com/oW5gH.gif

MX Blacks haben wiederum keinen genauen Punkt an dem ihr dieses merken könnt, dass ihr eine Taste ausgelöst habt. Man braucht aber dauerhaft ein wenig mehr Kraft, könnten aber wirklich für den ein oder anderen „Buttonsmasher“ Spieler sehr interessant sein. 


Typ: Linear
Taktil: Nein
Clicky: Nein
Kraftanstrengung: 60g (40g-80g)
Weg: 2mm zum Auslösen

_Getdigital.de: Die Black Switches geben dem Benutzer einen stetigen Widerstand auf der kompletten Anschlagsstrecke. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass unbeabsichtigt Nachbartasten mitgedrückt werden ist so sehr gering. Das macht die Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur mit Black Switches besonders fürs rasante Computerspielen und ähnliches geeignet. Man benötigt allerdings auch etwas Kraft in den Fingern. Die Majestouch Profi Tastatur mit Black Switches erkennt man an den roten LEDs._

Mehr möchte ich eigentlich nicht über die einzelnen Switch Typen verlieren, da das einige hier deutlich eloquenter können als ich und das auch schon getan haben. 

Welche Schalter ihr persönlich bevorzugt, liegt ganz bei jedem selber und leider gibt es da außer ausprobieren kein Patentrezept. 

Ich persönlich bevorzuge die MX Browns. Das ist aber wirklich Geschmackssache. Es gibt noch weitere Schalter, wie MX Reds (so was wie Blacks mit weniger Power) oder MX Clears (so was wie die härteren Browns). Da aber keine der im Review benutzen Tastaturen verfügt und sie darüber hinaus, zumindest in Deutschland, ein Nischendasein fristen, möchte ich darauf hier nicht näher eingehen. Die MX Browns bilden für mich einen perfekten Kompromiss zwischen Gaming und Schreibmaschinengefühl. 

Woran erkenne ich nun ob meine Filco Blues, Browns oder Blacks verbaut hat? Relativ einfach. Entweder an den Farben indem ihr eine Tastenkappe löst oder aber an den Farben der LEDs am rechten Rand der Tastatur für NumLock, CapsLock oder ScrollLock. Welcher Teufel Filco dabei geritten hat, die MX Brown mit blauen LEDs auszustatten und nicht die mit MX Blues, verschließt sich mir.


----------



## Skeksis (12. November 2011)

3.4 Bild MX Blue, LED Grün:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.5 Bild MX Browns, LED Blau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.6 Bild MX Blacks, LED Rot:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





4. Verpackung, Beigaben.

Erstmal muss man der Tastatur attestieren, dass Sie eingekleidet in eine Plastikabdeckung und sehr eng im Karton sitzend bei mir angekommen ist. Einzige Beigaben sind ein PS2 Adapter und eine Bedienungsanleitung. Die ich jedoch aufgrund der kryptischen Gestaltung der Buchstaben nicht entziffern konnte. Also von Sanskrit über Aramäisch bis, und das ist am wahrscheinlichsten, Koreanisch, könnte es alles sein.

Auch wenn die Tastatur sehr kompakt und rüttelfest eingepackt ist, hätte ich mir an der Stelle ein wenig mehr Sorgfalt gewünscht. Als Vergleich mal ein Foto meiner Zowie Celeritas. So ungefähr hätte ich mir das auch von Filco gewünscht. Der Karton muss nicht kunterbunt sein, aber ein wenig Schutzmaterial für die Tastatur hätte ich mir, vor allem angesichts des Preises, doch gewünscht.

Filco (repräsentativ für alle drei Kartons):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vergleichsfoto Zowie Celeritas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. Praxistest: 

Testumfeld eins: Zocken, und zwar bis der Arzt kommt. MMO, ca 20h / Woche. Paar FPS Shooter. Bisserl SC2.

Testumfeld zwei: Arbeiten. Vielschreiber in einem mittelständischen Unternehmen. E-Mail Verkehr, Rechnungserstellung, Schreiben aller Art. Habe 2 Kollegen gefunden, die mit mir im Rotationsverfahren die Tastaturen getestet haben. Zu mehr als einem Tag pro Tastatur konnte ich jedoch niemand nötigen, da die Muster US Layout hatten und das anscheinend jemanden der nur beruflich tippt und nicht auch zu Hause noch mal viele Stunden hinterm Rechner verbringt auf der Fassung zu bringen scheint. Einen Kollegen brachte vor allem die anders geformte Enter Taste zur Raserei. Aber vom Tippverhalten waren sie alle sehr begeistert. Nur so weit gehen wie ich, also das ich meine Zowie nun im Betrieb lasse und zu Hause an der Filco hantiere, würden sie doch nicht gehen. 

Von der Verarbeitungsqualität waren alle drei restlos begeistert und konnten den Preis durchaus nachvollziehen, den eine solche Tastatur kostet. An dem Punkt war ich doch sehr erstaunt. Aber die hatten sich ja auch freiwillig gemeldet. Den restlichen Kollegen war es auf jeden Fall nicht geheuer und die waren auch deutlich weniger verständnisvoll wie man so viel Geld für eine Tastatur ausgeben kann, wenn es doch auch eine für 5,- von Grabbeltisch tut.  

5.1 MX Blue:

Spiel: Einen Abend versucht zu spielen, nach 2h vollkommen entnervt auf die MX Brown getauscht. Denn neben meine Freundin haben sich auch meine Leute im TS beschwert, dass sie mein Geballer bei jedem Push-to-talk hören können. Und mir selber ist es auch massiv auf den Keks gegangen. 

Büroumfeld: Solange man kein Einzelbüro hat oder wenig Tippen muss (wo dann eine Mecha schon wieder keinen Sinn macht in meinen Augen) leider untragbar. Ich habe die Blue meinen Bürokollegen in die Hand gedrückt, mir die Browns hingestellt. Abgesehen von der Geräuschkullisse, fanden jedoch beide Kollegen (also der in meinem Büro und der der in nem anderen sitzt) die Blues im Berufsalltag am angenehmsten zum Tippen.    

5.2 MX Brown: 

Spiel: Wie die MX Blue, ein wenig schwergängiger, aber dafür, für mich zumindest, mit dem genaueren taktilen Gefühl in den Fingern. Genau das was ich gesucht habe. Logischerweise im Verhalten sehr ähnlich zu meiner Zowie, allerdings scheint die Oberfläche der Filco nicht so ein Staubmagnet zu sein. Und der Zowie allein von der Anfassqualität noch mal ein Stückchen überlegen. Für mich beim spielen der optimale Switch.

Büroumfeld: Für mich auch hier perfekt. Aber meinen Kollegen ist nur aufgefallen, dass sie schwergängiger ist als die Blues und nur einer von beiden hat überhaupt bemerkt dass die Browns eine taktile Meldung geben. Ich habe das mit Absicht als Blindtest genutzt. Als der Kollege das dann endlich kapiert hatte, war er begeistert. 

5.3 MX Black:

Spiel: Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass MX Black für so manchen Buttonsmasher die Switches der Wahl sind. Mir fehlt das nicht lineare Verhalten der Browns. Aber beim zocken macht diese Tastatur eine durchaus gute Figur. Und macht somit für Sparfüchse die Steelseries 6Gv2 zu einer qualitativ nicht so herausragenden, dafür aber natürlich auch nur halb so teuren Alternative zur Filco. Wenn man mit den Blacks denn gut zurecht kommt.

Büroumfeld: Für meinen ignoranteren Kollegen kein Unterschied zu den Browns, der andere empfand die Blacks, wie ich, auf Dauer im Schreibbetrieb zu anstrengend. Eher ein Gamingswitch in meinen Augen.


----------



## Skeksis (12. November 2011)

6. Fazit 

Was macht eine Filco denn nun zur Filco? Schlaumeier würden sagen, dass Logo. Das wird dem Ganzen aber nur zu einem sehr kleinen Teil gerecht.  

Pro:

+ Gegenwert fürs Geld.
+ Haptisch eine Wohltat
+ Kann das was sie soll: Richtig gut schreiben.
+ n-Key Rollover (an USB 6KRO)
+ Freie Wahl zwischen MX Blue, MX Black und MX Brown. In limitierten Auflagen sogar mit anderen Switches. Dann aber leider nicht im 105 Tasten DE Outfit.
+ Sie klebt nahezu auf dem Schreibtisch. 

Neutral:

# Keine Beleuchtung
# Kein Display
# Keine USB Ports
# Keine Durchschleifmöglichkeiten für Audiogeräte.
# Keine eingebaute Kaffeemaschine.
# Bei der Majestouch 2 ist das Logo deutlich angenehmer als bei der ersten Version, passt sich prima in das edle, schlichte Design ein.
# Auch Fluxkompensator und Warpkern habe ich vermisst. 

Contra:

- Nicht günstig.
- Keine Double Shots.
- Verpackung wird dem Preis nicht gerecht.
- Wenigstens ein paar bunte WASD Tasten hätten dabei liegen können.
- Zubehör wie die Handballenablage nahezu unverschämt teuer. 
- Der Bezug kann sich relativ schwer gestalten, einfach mal wo hinfahren und anfassen ist nahezu unmöglich. 

Auch wenn der Anschaffungspreis von 150,- € erstmal abschreckend wirken kann, Qualität hat nun mal ihren Preis. Und wenn ihr von einer Tastatur erwartet dass die euch niemals im Stich lässt und genau auf ihre Kernkompetenz ausgelegt ist dann ist die Filco die Wahl der Dinge. Solltet ihr jedoch Wert auf Firlefanz und bunte Lämpchen legen, dann seid ihr hier an der falschen Adresse. Ich gehöre zu ersterem Personenkreis und übe mich hier in gnadenloser Zufriedenheit ob meiner Filco. Im direkten Vergleich zu meiner Zowie (die beileibe keine schlechte Tastatur ist) gewinne ich jeden Tag ein wenig mehr Freude an der Filco. Trotzdem macht dieses ewige Zowie Gebashe keinen Sinn. Beides sind gute Tastaturen, wobei im Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis die Filco deutlich besser anzusiedeln ist, da ihre Verarbeitungsqualität echt über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist.

Natürlich ist sie auch teurer als die meisten Ihrer mechanischen Kollegen wie die Steelseries 6Gv2 mit MX Black (~ 70,-€), die tT Meka G1 (~ 95,- €) auch mit MX Black oder der Zowie Celeritas (~ 120,- €) mit MX Browns. Wer MX Blue bevorzugt, kann sich bei Razers Black Widow Serie bedienen, mit Ausnahme der Stealth Varianten, die auch wieder mit MX Browns daherkommen, dafür aber dann je nach Modell auch schick illuminiert ums Eck gebogen kommen. 

Da Corsair mit seinen Semi Mechanischen Keyboards in meinen Augen einen Griff ins Klo gelandet hat, gehören sie eigentlich strenggenommen nicht in den Kreis der mechanischen Keyboards.

Was mich ein wenig wundert ist tatsächlich die Tatsache, dass es anscheinend noch niemanden aufgefallen ist, dass es eine, wenn auch kleine, Gemeinde an Verrückten gibt, die für ordentliches Zubehör, wie zum Beispiel Double Shots bereit sind – beinahe – jeden Preis zu zahlen. Es verwundert dann doch, dass eine deutsche Firma, wie Cherry,  den eigenen Markt nicht vollständig vor Augen zu haben scheinen. So ist es ja auch beinahe unmöglich Tastaturen mit deutschen Layouts zu finden, die MX Clears oder MX Reds verbaut haben.

Dieses Review ist zur Hälfte auf einer Filco mit Browns und einer Zowie Celeritas getippt worden, so als Randbemerkung. Biedes sind gute Tastaturen, aber die Filcos rechtfertigen ihrem Aufpreis durchaus mit Qualität. Und Qualität ist etwas das gerade in Zeiten in denen Langlebigkeit, Nachhaltigkeit und auch Umweltschutz (zum Glück) immer wichtiger werden zu einer der treibenden Marktkräfte geworden ist. Und so kann man, mit ein wenig gutem Willen, die Investition in eine langlebige mechanische Tastatur durchaus als Teil von Green IT verstehen. Wenn das natürlich auch nur ein kleiner aber schöner Nebeneffekt ist.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch mal meinen Dank an den deutschen Vertriebsknoten der Filcos, Getdigital.de aussprechen, ohne deren Hilfe das so schnell gar nicht machbar gewesen wäre.



Hier müsste nun wahrscheinlich der „Skeksis-Reviews-voll-toll-Gold-geil-Platin-Award“ hin. Ich spar mir das bunte Bildchen mal und schließe mit einem: „Geile Tastatur mit echtem Gegenwert fürs Geld. Ob man’s glaubt oder nicht. Filco rockt.“ Oder wie mein Kater meint: "Lecker".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damit wir alle nicht unglücklich sterben noch ein paar Bilder zum Mund wässrig machen. Ich möchte mich nochmal für die Amateurhaftigkeit der Fotos entschuldigen, das nächste Mal beauftrage ich jemanden der Ahnung davon hat. Vielleicht komme ich ja dazu diese hier noch ein wenig aufzupeppeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein Vergleich der Oberflächenstruktur von Filco (links) vs. Zowie (rechts). Hier kann man gut sehen, dass die Zowie ein irrsinniger Staubfänger ist, die Filco jedoch nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skeksis (14. November 2011)

Noch nicht ganz fertig. Ich muss noch paar Tippfehler ausbügeln, paar Fotos anpassen etc. Aber fürs erste mal was zu lesen für euch. Paar Links etc fehlen auch noch.


----------



## Skeksis (14. November 2011)

Platzhalter 2.


----------



## Skeksis (14. November 2011)

Platzhalter 3.


----------



## gh0st76 (15. November 2011)

Guter Test. Aber da sieht man mal. Auch Katzen wissen was gut ist.


----------



## Punx (20. November 2011)

Hey! Toller Erfahrungsbericht. Ich bin selbst am Überlegen mir eine Filco zuzulegen. Einsatzfeld wären ausschließlich FPS (Cod4, CS). Würdest du dazu Braune oder Schwarze Switches empfehlen?


----------



## moparcrazy (20. November 2011)

Nett gemacht
Kleiner Fehler im Fazit bei Pro:


Skeksis schrieb:


> + n-Key Rollover


 Da müsste stehen:
+ 6-Key Rollover über USB / Full n-Key Rollover über PS2 Adapter.


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

Warum fälllt mir das erst heute auf?
Hab es überfolgen und es sah soweit ganz gut aus.


----------



## Skeksis (21. November 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Nett gemacht
> Kleiner Fehler im Fazit bei Pro:
> 
> Da müsste stehen:
> + 6-Key Rollover über USB / Full n-Key Rollover über PS2 Adapter.


 
Habs geändert. Ich komm bestimmt die Tage mal endlich dazu den Rest auch auszubügeln. 

@Punx: Und ich würde immer ne mechanische mit Browns nehmen, die sind für mich persönlich sowohl zum tippen als auch zum zocken der beste Kompromiss. Zumal du mit Blacks auch deutlich günstigere Tastaturen bekommst. Bei Browns musst du dich zwischen Zowie Celeritas und Filco entscheiden, und da würde ich auch immer die Filco nehmen. (Auch wenn ich beide besitze).


----------



## s|n|s (21. November 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Habs geändert. Ich komm bestimmt die Tage mal endlich dazu den Rest auch auszubügeln.
> 
> @Punx: Und ich würde immer ne mechanische mit Browns nehmen, die sind für mich persönlich sowohl zum tippen als auch zum zocken der beste Kompromiss. Zumal du mit Blacks auch deutlich günstigere Tastaturen bekommst. Bei Browns musst du dich zwischen Zowie Celeritas und Filco entscheiden, und da würde ich auch immer die Filco nehmen. (Auch wenn ich beide besitze).


 
Professional DE Silent                                                          129,00 €

hat chery MX browns, ist günstiger als eine Filco und die Qualität ist Top. Userbericht im Forum


----------



## Skeksis (21. November 2011)

k, wusste ich nicht, ich dachte die hätte Blacks.

Persönlich würde ich auch dann noch zur Filco greifen. Ist aber eine persönliche Abneigung gegen hochglänzende Oberflächen. Warum zum Geier verschwindet solch ein Review eigentlich im nichts? Das Ding ist gut, sowas könnte man doch eigentlich (wie dieses hier evtl. auch) mal anpinnen, das würde viele Fragen erübrigen wahrscheinlich.

Und ich finde es persönlich ein wenig ärgerlich, dass es keine richtige Einsteigermecha mit Browns gibt. Aber gut, da werden die sich schon was bei denken. $$


----------



## tifa (30. Dezember 2011)

So ich habs gewagt und mir eine Filco MX Brown bei getDigital bestellt


----------



## Skeksis (30. Dezember 2011)

tifa schrieb:


> So ich habs gewagt und mir eine Filco MX Brown bei getDigital bestellt



Gute Entscheidung. Halt uns auf dem laufenden ob du mit dem Ding glücklich bist. Bilder fänd ich auch toll. Die Filco im natürlichen Lebensraum quasi.


----------



## jsaleh (30. Dezember 2011)

Ahoy,

schoener Bericht.

Ich wundere mich etwas. Ich dachte, getDigital hat nen Fehler bei der LED-Farben Angabe gemacht.
Ich habe mir die Black zum zocken gekauft (rote LEDs). Und die Blue fuers Buero (gruene LEDs).
Das sagt auf jeden Fall getDigital. Meine Black hat rote, aber die Blue hat blaue LEDs. So wie es -in meinen Augen- auch Sinn macht.
Nun sehe ich Dein Foto, und Deine hat tatsaechsliche gruene... :weird:

Bevor nun einer sagt, ich habe die falsche Tastatur bekommen: Ich habe natuerlich nachgesehen...es sind tatsaechlich Cherry Blue.

Und noch ein kleiner Hinweis fuer alle die die Tasten bis auf den Boden haemmern und damit ihre Filcos zu laut finden:

Cherry MX Rubber O-Ring Switch Dampeners (125pcs) - Keyboard Accessories - Products

Einfach bestellen, unter jede Taste und schon gibt die Frau/Kollegen Ruhe!

Und ansonsten: Einmal Filco, immer Filco  

Und hier noch ein kleines Bild (Blaue LED, switch und mal ne Taste mit Daempfer)


----------



## Skeksis (30. Dezember 2011)

Also bei den dreien die ich hier hatte, war es genauso wie auf den Bildern. Nun waren aber die MXBlue und MXBlack beides Majestouch 1. Ob sich das mit der Majestouch 2 geändert hat, k.a.. Vielleicht hast du auch einfach eine erwischt in der die falschen LED verlötet sind. Mich würds ja an deiner Stelle freuen, blaue LEDs sind doch eh die schönsten.


----------



## moparcrazy (31. Dezember 2011)

Habe hier ne Majestouch 1 mit Brown's und ne 2 mit Brown's beide mit Blauen LED wie auch bei Filco angegeben.
Habe auch noch nie was anderes gehört auch nix über eine Änderung des Farbschemas bei Filco.
Kann sich eigentlich nur um einen Produktions Fehler handeln... ist vielleicht mal was wert.


----------



## tifa (3. Januar 2012)

Ich hab grad meine Filco bekommen

Ist das normal daß manche Tasten klappern wie zB. Plus, Enter und Null an Nummerblock
Enter gibt auch von sich kömische töne wie wenn ich MX Blue hätte

Wurde mich über eine Antwort freuen


----------



## Skeksis (3. Januar 2012)

Das die "großen" Tasten lauter sind ist normal und Bauartbedingt. Allerdings legt sich das sobald du sie "normal" benutzt und nicht nur leicht mim finger drauftippst um zu schauen ob sie "wackeln". Also alles im grünen Bereich. Blues klingen anders. Die clicken wenn du sie triggerst.


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Januar 2012)

Liegt an den Stabilisatoren die unter den größeren Tasten verbaut sind, ist eine menge mehr an Mechanik die sich da bewegen muss. 
Gibt da zwei Systeme Costar (Filco, BlackWidow, DAS) und Cherry (Cherry, Deck, Steelseries).
Die Costar sind etwas lauter allerdings fühlt man die kaum, also der unterschied zu den "normalen" key's ist sehr gering.
Das Cherry System ist leiser dafür fühlt man welche key's mit Stabilisatoren unterstützt sind und welche nicht, die sind alle etwas schwergängiger.
Falls da wirklich etwas quietscht oder klappert hilft manchmal abbauen und wieder anbauen weiter. Cherry MX Key Pulling and Swapping Guide - geekhack forums
Man kann den Stabilisator auch schmieren. Default:All About Keys - geekhack forums


----------



## tifa (3. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube ich hab Montagsmodel erwischt oder Tastatur ist gebraucht
(Verpackung war auch beschädigt)

Ok das die großen Tasten lauter sind ist Ok
aber Numblock Taste Null wackelt deswegen ist so laut.

Nach 5 min hab die wieder eingepackt und RMA beantragt.

Ich sehe nicht ein daß ich 150€ zahle und eine Defekte/Gebrachte Tastatur bekomme

edit:

Ich tue mal Video uploaden sobald ich daheim bin

edit2:

Video achtet mal auf Null bei Numpad ist das normal ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goZVLj5t-4k


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2012)

Was nutzt Qpad für Stabilisatoren?


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Januar 2012)

Qpad, iOne, Razer ein und den gleichen Costar da diese Tastaturen alle von einem Hersteller für die einzelnen Firmen produziert werden.


----------



## Skeksis (3. Januar 2012)

Ruf die Leute doch mal an, die sind recht unkompliziert. Bei mir jedenfalls lief alles reibungslos. Abgesehen davon, dass ich das Ding auch zurückgehen lassen würde, wenn die Verpackung nicht mehr in Ordnung war.


----------



## tifa (3. Januar 2012)

Ja ist das normal oder nicht ? Weil ich empfinde Null ist verwackelt oder zulaut 
sogar Steelseries 6Gv2 ist leiser mit MX Black

Ich hab heute RMA beantragt und hab gegen 18 Uhr Email bekommen 
wegen defekte Verpackung, mir wurde erklärt das die Elektronik Entsorgungshinweis Aufkleber an Tastatur anbringen


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Januar 2012)

Hast Du den einen solchen Aufkleber auf der Tastatur? Meine Majestouch 1 is von denen, da war kein Aufkleber drauf!
Meine Verpackung war auch eher Jungfräulich.


----------



## tifa (3. Januar 2012)

So hab jetzt die noch mal ausgepackt es gibt kein Elektronik Entsorgungshinweis Aufkleber 
Einzige Aufklerber ist mit SerialNr.


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Januar 2012)

Tja, da ist was Faul! Warum Belügen die Dich sonnst?. Das Ding zurück und Geld raus, danach das gleiche nochmal bei The Keyboard Company - Purveyors of the Finest Keyboards and Mice in the UK und gut is.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2012)

Welche Stabilisatoren hat die  Thermaltake Esports Meka G1?


btw Woher weisst du das?


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Januar 2012)

Glaube nicht das es im sinne von Skeksis ist das Du hier so was fragst.  Beim ersten mal dachte ich ja noch ok antworte ich mal aber jetzt ist  Schluss!
Dieses Thema heißt:
*[Erfahrungsbericht] Filco Majestouch (MX Blue/Brown/Black)                 *

 Was hat Deine frage damit zu tun?!

Wenn Du noch fragen hast http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../136140-ubersicht-mechanische-tastaturen.html da ging's schon um alle möglichen Themen.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2012)

Soll ich jetzt für jede Tasatur einen extra Thread aufmachen.

Und  das nicht im Sinne des TEs ist mir klar.


----------



## tifa (3. Januar 2012)

Ist doch erfahrung ... Ich hab bis jetzt nur schlechte erfahrung gemacht 
man darf ned mal Fragen ob die klappern von tasten normal ist ... IMO das ist nicht normal 

Deswegen Frage ich die User wo schon Filco haben ... was ist bitte dran verkehrt


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2012)

Der meint mich nicht dich.


----------



## tifa (3. Januar 2012)

Ach Sorry  hab nich mal gesehen daß du was geschrieben hast

@ mopacrazy  

Ich werde noch mal Morgen ein Mail schreiben (Bilder im Anhang)
aber die geht zurück das sehe ich ned ein

edit:

So hab heute getDigital kontaktiert, was es Support angeht Top kann ich bedenkenlos weiter empfehlen
Zur Filco Top Tastatur nur das ich Montagsmodel erwischt hab


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Januar 2012)

Sorry, für die Verwirrung hier und für den ärger mit dem Board. Hatte vorher noch nix negatives über die Jung's gehört.


----------



## tripod (11. Januar 2012)

hab mir gerade den erfahrungsbericht durchgelesen. 

mal sehen vielleicht in einigen jahren mal eine mechanische zulegen.

derzeit bin ich mit meiner g19 zufrieden.


----------



## Lude (12. Januar 2012)

moin


genau noch mal nen dickes lob an den ersteller des test/review. absolut geil gemacht. die katze ist echt cool und der star des testes 


mfg


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Januar 2012)

Die Filco 2 kommt nächste Woche, zusammen mit dem DAS Keyboard Model S. Woll mal sehen ob die Filco den Aufpreis wert ist. Makros tasten müsste ich mir sowieso erstellen, will ja die Laustärke regeln, ingame.  

Habs mit den Brown Switches bestellt.


----------



## PolzeR (15. Januar 2012)

hallo zusammen

ich bin jetzt seit längerer zeit auf der suche nach einer mech. tastatur und habe mir vor 2 wochen die ss 6gv2 und die zowie celeritas bestellt und bis jetzt beide gründlich getestet und muss sagen dass mich beide nicht vollständig überzeugen. 

das 6gv2 ist zwar sehr robust und gut gebaut aber die cherry mx black  switches sagen mir nicht zu... der benötigte druck ist mir persönlich zu  hoch. Wahrscheinlich könnte man sich auf lange sicht daran gewöhnen,  weil man die tasten nicht komplett drücken muss, aber da mir die brown  switches besser zusagen kommt das 6gv2 nicht in frage...

bei der zowie celeritas gefällt mir der tastenanschlag schon sehr viel  besser. die brown switches sind perfekt in druckpunkt und geräusch.  leicht zu drücken und leise. leider konnte ich schon nach 2-3 stunden  minecraft feststellen, dass sich bei den tasten w,a,s und d die  aufschrift verdunkelt bzw sich abnutzt. Das ist für mich bei einer  tastatur für über 100 euro ein ko-kriterium.
@skeksis: hattest du damit nie probleme?

beide sind zurück zu amazon und da mir die brown switches so gut gefallen habe ich mir jetzt die filco  majestouch mit brown switches bestellt und hoffe die wird mich  überzeugen.

ps:  was ist eigentlich der Unterschied der majestouch 1 zur 2? habe gestern bei getdigital.de bestellt und das ist die 1er oder? link


----------



## moparcrazy (15. Januar 2012)

Das Bild bei getdigital.de ist ne Majestouch1, die haben aber keinen 1er stock mehr, was Du bekommst ist ne Majestouch2. Die Jungs haben halt einfach ihr Bild noch nicht geändert.
Der unterschied beschränkt sich aufs Logo (Gold bei 1er und Gunmetal bei 2er) und angeblich dickeres PCB (Platine). Technisch und von der Funktion gibts aber keine Unterschiede.
Habe beide und kann sie nur an Logo und Produktcode unterscheiden.

Habe grad gesehen da gibts noch ein Bild mit DE-Layout das zeigt die Majestouch2


----------



## Skeksis (15. Januar 2012)

PolzeR schrieb:


> bei der zowie celeritas gefällt mir der tastenanschlag schon sehr viel  besser. die brown switches sind perfekt in druckpunkt und geräusch.  leicht zu drücken und leise. leider konnte ich schon nach 2-3 stunden  minecraft feststellen, dass sich bei den tasten w,a,s und d die  aufschrift verdunkelt bzw sich abnutzt. Das ist für mich bei einer  tastatur für über 100 euro ein ko-kriterium.
> @skeksis: hattest du damit nie probleme?



Doch. Die Tastenkappen der Filco machen das nicht (zumindest bisher nicht) sind dafür relativ Fettanlällig, kriegt man aber mit ein wenig Glasreiniger und nen Mikrofasertuch dann wieder ab. Zowie verwendet wohl irgendwelche Nyloncaps, die natürlich sehr rutschfest sind, dafür eben diesen Nachteil mit sich bringen. Würden die die Dinger einfach mit grauer Schrift ausliefern würds aber niemanden auffallen. Stört mich aber auch, darum ist die Zowie (wlche beileibe sonst eine gute Tastatur ist) ja auch auf der Arbeit und die Filco daheim.


----------



## Jolly91 (27. April 2012)

Die Filco is ein gutes Stück, hab ich schon 3 gute Monate.


----------



## M377 (10. September 2012)

Hallo Mechanics,

bin seit wenigen Tagen auch Besitzer einer filco Majestouch 2 (brown switches/ de layout).

Ist meine erste Mechanische, habe mich nach ewig langen Recherchen für ein kompromissloses Qualitätsmodel entschieden und bin zufällig bei get digital drübergestolpert (in de layout). Mein Eindruck ist positiv aber ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher, ob der Preis das was sich unter meinen Finger befindet rechtfertigt.

Was mich sehr stört sind fehlende Mediatasten und eine Sehhilfe, da ich viel am daddeln bin (meistens im Dunklen). 
Ich bin Handwerker und kreativ was Abhilfen anbelangt. Mir ist die Idee durch den Kopf geschossen und möchte eure Meinung dazu hören.

Wie wäre eine kleine Halterung für mein Board zu basteln welches Schwarzlicht LED´s enthält und die Schreibfläsche beleuchtet (LED-Stripe mit 3 UV LED´s)?

hat von euch jemand ne Ahnung ob die Tasten im Schwarzlicht leuchten??!

Hat mir jemand nen Ratschlag für Mediakey-Improvisationen??

Gibt es eine vergleichbare Tastatur die leuchtet mit DE-Layout?

In wiefern macht ein US- Layout Schwierigkeiten für jemanden wie mich?? ^^

Ist cherry brow= cherry brown, oder sollte ich vorsichtig bei weiteren Käufen sein??! (Brown finde ich passt am Besten zu mir, daher will ich dabei bleiben)

Zu guter letzt, hier ist es totenstill und ich höre ausschließlich mein Board.
Hallt bei euren Boards auch jeder Tastenschlag akkustisch kaum hörbar nach?? (die gedämpften Boards sind nicht angesprochen  )


----------



## Cart3r (12. September 2012)

Wenn du eine beleuchtete Tastatur suchst, dann ist wahrscheinlich die QPAD MK-80 bzw. 85 besser geeignet.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2012)

Die gute Filco wegen serienmäßig fehlender Beleuchtung gegen eine QPAD tauschen?! 
Anstatt an der Filco 'rumzubasteln, vielleicht so 'ne dezente Funzel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in der näheren Umgebung des Tastenbretts anbringen.
Und nein, da hallt nichts. Grundsätzlich ist eine Mecha 'lauter' als ein Gummimatten-Brett. Aber bitte nicht die Tasten volle Pulle bis zum Bodenblech durchhämmern. Versuch's mal mit halben Tastenweg, Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## Skeksis (14. September 2012)

Ich glaub er meint den Bottom Out.

P.S.: Wenn jemand Spass an einer Filco hat, ich habe gerade einen von meinen in der Bucht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. September 2012)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Spass an einer Filco hat, ich habe gerade einen von meinen in der Bucht.


 Also ich habe _viel_ Spaß mit meinen beiden Filco's.  Aber wie heißt's so schön- alle guten Dinge sind _drei_... Drei-zwei-eins...


----------



## benefull (17. September 2012)

Skeksis schrieb:


> P.S.: Wenn jemand Spass an einer Filco hat, ich habe gerade einen von meinen in der Bucht.


Ach Gott, sowas wäre genau richtig für mich glaube ich. Problematisch nur, dass ich keine Möglichkeit habe, die Blacks zu probieren, wobei sie mir zumindest von meiner Gewohnheit her am besten gefallen müsten. Mal schauen, wie hoch sie noch geht und werde bei Gelegenheit vielleicht mal bieten. Eine Frage hätte ich da allerdings, die für mich ziemlich wichtig ist: Wurde in Gegenwart der Tastatur geraucht?


----------



## M377 (29. September 2012)

Also liebe Leute,

nach mehreren Wochen Recherchen und Bedenkzeit muss ich sage, dass ich bei der Majes-T. bleiben werde. Ist einfach kein Vergleich zu anderen Kb´s.

Was mich jedoch nicht davon abhalten wird mir eine Halterung mit Schwarzlicht LED´s zu basteln, (vorrausgesetzt die weiße Farbe Leuchtet unter UV).

Ich hoffe ihr seit so gespannt wie ich. Über die weiteren Entwicklungen werde ich euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden halten.

Falls jemand Ahnung hat wo ich Klemmen fürs Kb herbekommen kann, nur raus mit der Sprache.

Ansonsten frohes Tippen, euer M377


----------



## moparcrazy (30. September 2012)

M377 schrieb:


> hat von euch jemand ne Ahnung ob die Tasten im Schwarzlicht leuchten??!
> 
> Hat mir jemand nen Ratschlag für Mediakey-Improvisationen??
> 
> ...


 Genau kann ich's Dir nicht sagen, glaube aber das sich die Beschriftung der Tasten sich von Schwarzlicht nicht beeindrucken lässt.

Zum erstellen von Mediakeys benutzt Du am besten AutoHotkey, eins der mächtigsten Tools.

Etwas Beleuchtetes im DE-Layout das an die Qualität einer Filco ran kommt gibt es nicht.

Bei der Umstellung auf das US-Layout kommt es drauf an wie gut Du Tippen kannst, für einen der 10 Finger Blind Tippt ist es eine recht große Umstellung. Da Du nicht angibst wie Du Tippst ist eine Beurteilung wie schwierig ein Umstieg für "jemanden wie Dich" ist nicht möglich.

Ein Cherry Brown ist immer ein Cherry Brown aber eine Filco ist eine Filco und die fühlt sich eben doch noch etwas anders (besser) an.



M377 schrieb:


> Falls jemand Ahnung hat wo ich Klemmen fürs Kb herbekommen kann, nur raus mit der Sprache.


Auch hier fehlen wieder Infos... Was genau suchst Du denn, oder wie hast Du Dir die Konstruktion vorgestellt? Tante Google spuckt bei der suche nach "Klemmen" das aus: https://www.google.de/search?q=klem...Dswaj-IGADA&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=1051


----------



## M377 (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

erstmal muss ich mich für meine sehr späte Rückmeldung entschuldigen, habe irgentwie das Board aus den Augen verloren.

Dann (ganz wichtig) ist mir mitlwereile die Beschriftung des "d" meiner Majo - T. teilweiße abgeblättert (sehr enttäuschend, da ich sehr sorgsam mit meiner noch kein jahr alten 180€ Tastatur umgehe)
Das mit dem Schwarzlicht habe ich zwar noch geplant, aber wie das so ist muss das "echte" Leben vor dem Leben hinter der Flimmerkiste geregelt werden, somit könnte das sich noch lange hinzihen.

Desweiteren passiert es (Selten aber es kommt vor), dass die Majo - T. beim drücken einer Taste auf der Eingabe hängen bleibt (vlt liegts aber auch am Rechner). Blöd, dass mein M-Power Mainboard von MSI Schwierigkeiten mit der PS/2-Schnittstelle hat. So könnte ich das Problem eventuel in den Griff bekommen.

10 Finger tippe ich auch blind, macht schließlich am meisten Spaß ^^
Probleme habe ich mit dem finden einzelner Tasten nachts.
Beleuchtet soll "der Gerät" ja nur sein, damit ich nachts beim Zocken die Shortkeys zielsicher treffe und nicht lange suche.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Mai 2013)

M377 schrieb:


> Dann (ganz wichtig) ist mir mitlwereile die Beschriftung des "d" meiner Majo - T. teilweiße abgeblättert...


 Poste bitte -aussagekräftige- Bilder, danke!


----------



## M377 (3. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider muss ich mir meinen Rechner seit 2 Monaten mit einem Freund teilen, der nicht ein Bruchteil meiner Hygiene teilt. Er isst auch vor meinem Rechner, dass soll die Brösel zwischen den Tasten rechtfertigen...

Abgeblättert ist das "D" jedoch schon bevor ich meinen Rechner begonnen hatte zu teilen

Ich wollte euch außerdem Fragen, was ihr von diesem Ding haltet... Ist DE Layout, NKRO, hochwertig, wenig aber existende media-keys und LEUCHTET... ^^
http://www.getdigital.de/products/Ducky_Keyboard_DK9008_Shine_2


----------



## loller7 (3. Juni 2013)

Ducky soll sehr gut sein (in etwa auf einer Wellenlänge mit Filco). Ich würde dir gerne mehr berichten, aber meine liegt in Frankfurt beim Zoll >.< 
Sag er soll sich eine eigene Tastatur nehmen und mach die sauber.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (3. Juni 2013)

Super Review. Werde ich mir beizeiten zulegen!


----------



## altgofur (4. Juni 2013)

Ich habe hier seit zwei Wochen die Ducky und gebe sie nicht mehr her. Mir fehlt zwar eine Filco zum Vergleichen, aber wenn Du Dir das Bild von der Unterseite ansiehst...dort kann man ganz einfach die Tastatur vom USB-Kabel abziehen. Möge Dein Freund doch dann sein eigenes Schreibgerät anbringen. Oder Du entziehst ihm einfach die Nutzungsrechte. 

Hast mal Filco oder Deinen Händler von damals angeschrieben?


----------

